
Italy and the euro zone: That’s all, folks - llambda
http://www.economist.com/node/21538161?fsrc=scn/tw/te/ar/thatsallfolks
======
protomyth
"Between 2001 and 2010 Italy’s unit-wage costs soared and its economy grew by
less than any other country in the world, except Haiti and Zimbabwe."

